# insurance



## smurf76 (Jan 22, 2005)

ok guys who do you have your insurance thrugh and how much does it cost... my new contract for sheetz requires it.

reply or email
[email protected]


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

My commercial INS is through Auto Owners.
As for rates they very a lot with age, tickets, level of coverage, vehicle-s, how much money you make etc etc


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the insurance just for my 1 truck not including liability or usages is roughly 1700 a year commercial. again that doesnt include liability or the usage(landscaping/snowplow) and i have it through commerce insurance


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

4 trucks $3 million each @ $1550 through progressive (snow plowing & wood hauling commercial) oh, 50 mile radius


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

I pay 3K per year through Commerce, that's for both my trucks, and my business' general liability insurance.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

im looking around 2500ish with the liability and all the other fun stuff


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

ColliganLands;594591 said:


> im looking around 2500ish with the liability and all the other fun stuff


That seems kinda pricey for one vehicle. Try www.farmfamily.com 
Good rates, great service.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea i thought the same thing but my aunt is my insurance agent so ill most likely stay with her


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

tom_mccauley;594243 said:


> 4 trucks $3 million each @ $1550 through progressive (snow plowing & wood hauling commercial) oh, 50 mile radius


1550 for all for trucks?

thats a lot cheaper than progressive quoted me for two trucks. what is your deductibles?
i always get *****....:crying:


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

bribrius;594821 said:


> 1550 for all for trucks?
> 
> thats a lot cheaper than progressive quoted me for two trucks. what is your deductibles?
> i always get *****....:crying:


$1000 but i'm only covered in a 50 mile radius outside of that I'm Screwed


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

tom_mccauley;594839 said:


> $1000 but i'm only covered in a 50 mile radius outside of that I'm Screwed


Do you go more then 50 miles to plow? I would loose money if I plowed past 50 miles with gas prices. I go about 20 at the most and that's because I run into Lake Erie at that point.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

VBigFord20;595012 said:


> Do you go more then 50 miles to plow? I would loose money if I plowed past 50 miles with gas prices. I go about 20 at the most and that's because I run into Lake Erie at that point.


No, that is just a stipulation of my ins. I can only drive my truck w/i a 50 mile radius of my place of business anything over 50 miles and i have no coverage.(great way to keep me from driving my trucks and save some $ on my rates). My cars are also insured through progressive, just not on a commercial policy. I guess they figure if you are closer to home, you will be less likely to get BACKED into by some jack a$$ in a lot who is too old to have a damn licence anyways!!!!!! (Don't make much sense to me because most accidents occur w/i 10 miles of your home)


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Damn, that is a odd policy.

99% of the time I am within 50 miles of home but a few times a year I am out of state, or out of town at the least. That would not work well for me.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

Works ok for me, I usually only plow with in 15 miles of home and no out of state, plus i do not drive my trucks unless I'm Plowin'! they are too damn expensive to drive as daily drivers!!!!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

tom_mccauley;595226 said:


> Works ok for me, I usually only plow with in 15 miles of home and no out of state, plus i do not drive my trucks unless I'm Plowin'! they are too damn expensive to drive as daily drivers!!!!


when they were going to write mine they wanted to put the car on the policy too. so that would have meant i couldnt even take the car over fifty miles away. what would they expect me to do walk?

i dont think fifty miles would work for me and separate policies would probably cost even more. i see why you do it though.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

bribrius;595232 said:


> when they were going to write mine they wanted to put the car on the policy too. so that would have meant i couldnt even take the car over fifty miles away. what would they expect me to do walk?
> 
> i dont think fifty miles would work for me and separate policies would probably cost even more. i see why you do it though.


they tried to do the same thing with me and my cars!!! wanted them all on commercial policy!
Not bieng able to travel over 50 miles! *I DON'T THINK SO!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## smurf76 (Jan 22, 2005)

I called progressive last night... same story a little over 1000 for 1 truck and under 50 miles for 500 k in coverage. I had to mvoe my truck from state farm to progressive for the standard truck insurance.
100 deductiable

they are to fax me paperwork to look over.
2001 F250 SD 
V10
Myers 8'


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

*"same story a little over 1000 for 1 truck and under 50 miles for 500 k in coverage.*

I would consider at least 1 million coverage 500 will rack up PDQ! with 1 accident


----------

